# Ficus pumila var quercifolia seed?



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

For some reason i cant find any supplier for Ficus pumila var Quercifolia here in aus so i was wondering if any of you guys who do grow it would possibly be able to harvest some seed and send some my way?


----------



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)

New England Herpetoculture - Vines they have Ficus pumila


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

only the normal variety tho which i can get here, i'm after the oak leaved variety which doesnt seem to be available in australia


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

You might want to contact to botanists at universities near you. If they dont have it, they might be able to direct you to someone who does.
Thats how I got my salvinia natans. I gave a botanist prof. at NKU some java moss from my aquarium, and she gave me a bag of salvinia natans the next time I saw her.


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Given how strict Aus is about these things, wouldn't threre be pretty significant import barriers to sending some to you internationally?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Look into the legality of shipping some from USA to you. Then if you can supply me some proof that we can do it legally, we can try shipping a clipping. USPS flat rate box is like $14. You can pm with the info you find. All I could supply would be a four or five inch clipping as I was just given a small plant. Shipping would be on you. No charge for clipping. Up to you, though, to supply proof of legality in crossing the border. Hope it helps.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ain't gonna happen. Australia has THE strictest plant importation laws in the world. Not to mention the most costly. 

These plants rarely fruit so you will likely never get any seed. There has to be someone in all of Australia that has the plant. Just keep looking.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ahhh...so much for that offer! Sorry.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

seed can be imported easily and without and documentation, customs normally will check the package to make sure the seeds are not from a prohibited species but for live plants, as frogtofall said our laws make it very very difficult, there are huge costs involved, plants have to go nito a quaranteen facility and are treated with some chemical that often leads to the plants demise, might hit up some of the botanical gardens, as you said there has to be someone in aus with this plant, thanks your your offer anyway pumilo


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

It isnt illegal there, because you can find the normal version. However, having one of us ship it in for you would be problematic even though the species does already exist there. Like I said before, try looking into your universities. There is bound to be someone who has already jumped through the hoops to get it into the country and chances are a botanist at a university would either be the one who did, or know of someone who did.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Is var quercifolia a naturally occuring form or did it spring up in cultivation?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Judging by the name, it occurs naturally. Typically cultivars that show up as sports off of another species in cultivation are given cultivar names, similar to how hybrids are named. Oddly I can not find any actual record of the varietal, quercifolia in the IPNI or on Tropicos. It might be a sport after all. If so, the name should be changed. I did find F. quercifolia though. Can't find any specimens though...

I'll have to dig some more later.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

yea thats what i was thinking but i couldnt find any info about where it is naturally found or how it came to be


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I found this:
101330. Ficus QUERCIFOLIA Roxb.
A creeping or decumbent shrub, native to tropical
Asia. The coarsely sinuate-crenate, deeply
lobed leaves are 2 to 5 inches long, and the red
fruits, about half an inch in diameter, vary from
egg shape to pea shape

Also Ficus montana seems to be the same plant.


----------

